# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista a Juan Luis Rubiales.

## Mistico

Hace unos días le propuse a Juan Luis hacerle una entrevista para saber algo más de él, y aceptó sin dudarlo. Desde aquí mi agradecimiento. Ahí va:

.- ¿A qué edad y cómo empezaste en la magia?

Pues llegue con 14 años y de la mano de una sonrisa, la de mi abuelo. Y es que, estando muy enfermo en un hospital, siempre con la mirada perdida en el campo que desde la ventana de su habitación se veía, esperaba pasar los días. Días en los que su mirada viva, con la que tantos años me hizo sentir bien, parecía haber desaparecido, era.., no se.., como si no fuese el mismo. Pero un día aprendo un juego con cartas en una Peña Carnavalera y esa misma tarde se lo hago a mi abuelo, sus ojos se iluminan, una sonrisa aflora de..., de ¿Orgullo? ¿Satisfacción? ¿Ilusión? ¡Y qué más da! Una sonrisa ¡Y punto!

Al día siguiente, llego a su habitación inquieto con una ganas increíbles de volver a ver ese brillo en sus ojos y esa luz de su sonrisa (He aprendido un nuevo juego después de preguntar a todo bicho viviente) Y ahí esta de nuevo, por unos minutos mi abuelo regreso de allá dónde estuviera.

Y llega un nuevo día, un nuevo juego, una nueva ilusión. Bajo del coche de mi padre, levanto la mirada y no esta, no esta en la ventana, no esta en su habitación, no esta en el hospital, no esta…, no.

Poco a poco pasan los días, dejo la casa de mis padres (Tengo 14 años) y me mudo con mi abuela a la Ribera del Río, frente al Parque Calderón, que tantos recuerdos despierta en mi. Mi abuela lo sobrelleva, tiene allí a un hombre al que cuidar, un hombre que le ocupa su tiempo y su corazón (¡Dios mío cuanto la quiero!) 

Ella me regala las barajas de mi abuelo, son 3 o 4 que tenia en su mesilla de noche; 40 cartas, de Oros, Copas, sonrisas e ilusiones. Él las usaba para jugarse una “Ronda” con los amigos, yo las cojo para repetir mi juego de manos ha un amigo de mis padres..., que curioso, me suena ese brillo en sus ojos, me evoca un recuerdo…, quiero seguir recordando. Debo seguir haciendo juegos de manos, poco después conozco a León Camacho y con él cambia mi forma de hacer juegos de manos. – “¡La mano no es la que trabaja! ¡Sonríe y no hables con la boca! ¡Habla con tus ojos!, mira Lola Flores; no cantaba bien, no bailaba bien, no actuaba bien, ¡Ni falta que le hacia! Tú, has de sentir lo que haces y dejar que se vea ese sentimiento a través de tus ojos”

Y semanas después aparece Tamariz, León me lo presenta..., “¡Anda mira el mago loco de la tele! (Si mi abuela supiera, me diría si ese hombre no tenia dinero para arreglarse la boca) Ah pues no, no parece estar loco, se le ve muy centradito y calladito ¿Es el mismo? ¿De qué habla? ¿Ascanio? ¿Una concepción estructuqué?, las Emociones..., si..., espera. Eso de las Emociones me suena..., si, si, el brillar de ojos, la sonrisa ¿Hay mas emociones que puedan provocar los juegos de Magia? Desde hoy dejo los juegos de manos.

…….... ¡He de aprender Magia!.........”






2.- ¿Quiénes han sido tus maestros? ¿Y tú principal referente?

León Camacho y Juan Tamariz de forma directa. Boscar, Ciuro, Malini, Hofzinser y algunos otros por su Obra, eso en cuanto a maestros en cuanto a referentes no me decanto por ninguno.

3.- ¿Qué consejos darías a los iniciados en este arte que quieren seguir avanzando? ¿Cuál crees que el mejor sistema para estudiar magia?

Que se hicieran con “El Mundo Mágico de Tamariz” se olvidaran de todo lo demás y estuviesen el primer año y medio sólo con esa obra y luego se pasaran a las de Florensa o los Light de Gioobi. A unas malas, si no se encuentran las de Tamariz, un buen sustituto es “Magia para todos” de Alberto de Figueiredo.

4.- ¿Te has llevado alguna decepción en cuanto a Magia se refiere?

Más bien en cuanto a magos se refieren, hay quienes me han decepcionado..., aunque más como personas finalmente.

5.- ¿Qué virtudes y defectos encuentras al comparar la magia americana con la española?

Sólo veo virtudes en la española..., pobres americanos.

6.- ¿Qué limites crees que tiene la magia con navajas?

Ninguno, nada creo que tenga limites, los limites los inventamos las personas.

7.- ¿Cuál es tu juego favorito de tu repertorio? ¿Y cuál que no esté en tu repertorio?

“En todas partes y en Ninguna” En versión de mi Maestro y Admirado Abuelo Mágico León Camacho. ¡Que brillo tiene en los ojos! Me gusta de esta versión lo surrealista del efecto, la gente no tiende a comprender que es lo que esta sucediendo y hay una variopinta mezcla de emociones durante los 7 minutos que dura. Sin dudar alguna este es mi favorito.


8.- Si tuvieras que citar 3 libros imprescindibles ¿cuáles nombrarías?

“Los Cinco puntos mágicos”, “La Concepción Estructural de la Magia” y…ufff, no se.

9.- ¿En qué te inspiras a la hora de crear efectos?

En mi, mi tierra, mis costumbres y mis gentes.

10.- ¿Qué se siente al ganar un campeonato de España? ¿En qué te inspiraste para crear la rutina? ¿Cuánto tiempo te llevó prepararla?

Al ganar sentí satisfacción, satisfacción por que los compañeros habían valorado positivamente algo que me costo mucho trabajo.

11.- ¿Cuánto dedicas a la magia cada día?

Todo el día, aunque sin levantarme del sillón, con mi tapete y cartas; una o dos horas diarias.

12.- ¿Qué otras aficiones tienes?

Me encanta dibujar, ir al cine y últimamente juego al Ajedrez.


13.- ¿Tienes pensado escribir algún libro? ¿Sobre qué materia?

Si que tengo pensado escribir uno en el que este lo mejor de mi y de mi magia tanto de cerca como de salón.

14.- Nombra tres técnicas cartomágicas: la que más trabajo te costó dominar, la que más te gusta y la que más útil te resulta para tu estilo de magia.

La que más me costó; el empalme, la que más me gusta; el Enfile y la más útil; pues no puedo nombrar una sola tengo una gran variedad.

15.- ¿En qué no estás de acuerdo con Arturo de Ascanio?

EN ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA

16.- ¿Qué opinas sobre la gran cantidad de información que circula por Internet en cuanto a magia?

El exceso de información no es el mal, el mal es la falta de organización de esta información, ya que nos colapsamos y andamos más lentamente.

Y respecto a que haya información al alcance del profano, no me causa malestar ninguno, a mi mismo me cuesta aprender cosas nuevas, son demasiadas las horas que hay que hachar a la magia para hacer cualquier cosa.

17.- ¿Qué opinas de los foros de magia?

Me encantan, te mantienen informado y conoces gente que seguramente no hubieses podido conocer de otra manera.

18.- ¿Alguna vez le has revelado un secreto a una persona que no era mago?

Si y gracias a ello hemos ganado algún que otro aficionado.

19.- Durante tu aprendizaje en la magia ¿alguna vez has sentido que te quedabas estancado? ¿Cómo lo superaste?

Si que lo sentí y lo supere buscándome a mi mismo, buscando la originalidad, así lo supere.

20.- ¿Por qué la baraja española?

Por mi maestro León y mi abuelo Pepe.

 21.- ¿Qué juego le harías a Dai Vernon? ¿Y a Ascanio?

 A Dai Vernon mi carta al estuche y Ascanio mi rutina de la “Navaja Inquieta”



22.- ¿Qué tiene la cartomagia que no tengan otras ramas?

Miles de emociones en muy poco espacio.

23.- Si no hubieras sido mago ¿A qué te habrías dedicado?

Vete a saber..., ni idea.

24.- Para finalizar, si quieres añadir cualquier cosa sobre la que no te haya preguntado, sería un placer leerlo.

Pues que améis a la magia tanto o más que a vosotros mismos.

Un abrazo Juan Luís, y lo dicho muchísimas gracias por tu tiempo

----------


## loval

Un placer escuchar a Rubiales con tus palabras. Gracias Mistico

----------


## Ritxi

Una entrevista muy emotiva

Gracias Juan Luis!

----------


## Magnano

grande!!
es muy empotiva, me ha hecho pensar en muchas cosas

----------


## eidanyoson

Juan luís, ¡que tipo este!.

No lo conozco de nada, excepto algunos comentarios de aprendices de magos, sus propias palabras en este foro y algún vídeo que otro en la tele o youtube.

Y ahora leo la entrevista esta y.... ¡Coñe, qué principio!

Casi se me saltan las lágrimas, y no, no es recochineo. Es que yo estoy hasta las narices de decir a la gente cuando me preguntan que yo hago magia porque es un poder que he adquirido para causar una felicidad infinita aunque sea en un tiempo finito. Y que no soy nadie para negarle a alguien esa felicidad. Es más que ya quisiera yo que durara más tiempo...

Y nadie lo entiende, y siguen pensando que debería actuar, ganar dinero, ganar dinero, ganar dinero...

Y yo no puedo si no intentar ver la sonrisa en los ojos de mis espectadores o saber por sus gestos que mientras duran mis juegos los problemas NO existen. ¿Y eso tiene precio?

Entonces, leo este principio de Rubiales, ¡qué tipo! y me emociono al verme tan y tan y tan identificado. Y lo que es mejor, hacerme pensar para centrarme en esos, mis principios, de nuevo.

Así que gracias ¡qué tipo este!.


¡Ale ya me he desaogado, joé!

----------


## Fran Gomez

Pues que carallo, a mi tambien me ha emocionado.

Resulta que yo tampoco conocia a Juan Luis hasta hace escasas semanas. El descubimiento fue gracias a un colega:

"Oye, mira este video: ¡un mago haciendo magia con una baraja española!"

Increible! Las sotas, que resulta que no eran sotas, eran ases. Bueno, de hecho no eran cartas, bueno si, pero sin cara, aunque no estaban en sus manos, sino en medio de la baraja. Se volteaban, viajaban, revoloteaban en sus manos y la magia iva sucediendo como sin pretenderlo.. Creo que nunca olvidare la sensacion que me produjo.

Y a partir de ahi, de saber de su existencia, todo fue 'in crescendo'. Aparece por este foro, lo descubro en otros y tengo la suerte de asistir a su conferencia y a su actuacion en Alicante Magico. Ole!

En la misma gala solo con hacer acto de presencia, quitarse el sombrero y sentarse en la mesa se levanto una obacion inmensa. ¡Que temple tiene el condenado! 

Es curioso pero cuanto mas lo conozco mayor es mi admiracion. Es un placer leer esta entrevista y espero conocerle personalmente que me huele a mi que es una gran persona de la que se puede aprender un rato largo.

Lo dicho, un placer!

----------


## rubiales

¡Ups! Acabo de ver este post, ¡Que caraja la mia!.., Gracias compañero por vuestras palabras y a ti Mistico por  la entrevista.

----------


## Ritxi

> ¡Ups! Acabo de ver este post, ¡Que caraja la mia!.., Gracias compañero por vuestras palabras y a ti Mistico por la entrevista.


 
Je, je   Pues tiene gracia que seas el último en enterarse  :302:

----------


## Mistico

¡A ver si ahora te vas a hacer el longui y pedir derechos de imagen!! Que ha sido con consentimiento tácito, eh? :P

Gracias a ti, Rubiales.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Juantan

Pufffff gran entrevista... te da en que pensar. Gracias Mistico.
Saludos

----------


## Garo

Me gusto mucho,muchas gracias a los 2  :O13:  ^^

----------


## DRAKONIS

Muy emotivo, gracias.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Gran entrevista Místico, grandes respuestas Juan Luis.

Decir que tengo el placer de haber coincidido personalmente con Juan Luis (qué grande la comida en casa del Migue, eh Juan Luis?) y decir que es un crack, en todos los sentidos. Simpático, bonachón, y sobre todo, despacha magia ahí por donde va. Chapó maestro!

----------


## rubiales

¡Pues si gran comilona y gran compañia!

----------


## Sr.Mago

Guau!!! muy intensa la entrevista, pues agradecer al entrevistador por las preguntas y al entrevistado por las respuestas tan abiertas y profundas...

 Pues yo ni lo conocia, pero tras leer esto, puedo reconocer que clase de persona es...

 Grande Juan Luis

----------


## La magia de Alan

me ha gustado mucho la entrevista!!!!
gracias a mistico  y a juan luis!!!
Alan

----------


## SOFTVADER

Muy interesante la verdad,gracias a los 2.

Un saludo

----------


## ALi

ese Rubi...
qué bueno que eres!!
saludos desde Toledo!! a ver si nos volvemos a ver pronto!

----------


## rubiales

¿Alicia? Que bueno, tu por aquí, un fuerte abrazo guapetona.

----------


## vcopola

JO...er se me han saltado las lagrimas xDD que sensibles estamos estos dias...
Lo de tu abuelo me ha matado.....quien no ama la magia de esa manera...
Un saludo y espero que nos sigas llenando a los demás con esa luz cuando te vemos...

----------

